# At kapag kayo'y naglilinis ng bahay...



## romelako

Can I have a translation of the text?

"At kapag kayo’y naglilinis ng bahay, hindi kailangang bumili ng mga mamahalin at *sangkaterbang* household cleansers na delikado sa kalusugan para *lamang* malinis o *matanggal* ang mga mantsa at dumi ng mga kagamitan sa bahay."


I searched up "sangkaterba" and "sangkaterban;" I wasn't able to find anything.  I also searched up "matanggal" and I had no luck.


----------



## mystique

romelako said:


> Can I have a translation of the text?
> 
> "At kapag kayo’y naglilinis ng bahay, hindi kailangang bumili ng mga mamahalin at *sangkaterbang* household cleansers na delikado sa kalusugan para *lamang* malinis o *matanggal* ang mga mantsa at dumi ng mga kagamitan sa bahay."
> 
> 
> I searched up "sangkaterba" and "sangkaterban;" I wasn't able to find anything. I also searched up "matanggal" and I had no luck.


 
*sangkaterbang* (dozens of) household cleansers 
*matanggal* (remove)


----------



## niernier

I have always thought of sangkaterba as "tons and tons of something". If marami is many and maraming-marami is more than many, then sangkaterba is a very big amount of number. It has a bit of humor in it, maybe because of the exaggerated counting.

Other similar words are sangkatutak used in counting GOOD stuff such as gifts or blessings.  Another one is sandamukal used in unquantifiable stuff like tears, laughter etc. And sangkaterba is a generic term used for quantifiable objects(but still cannot be counted or perhaps the speaker would like to add some exaggeration) like for example counting the students in the school or counting cars during the holiday rush.

EDIT:
These rules are not strictly implemented though so sometimes you'll see them used interchangeably. Another related word is sandamakmak.


----------

